# I just need to vent



## ~secret~sister~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Is wanting another baby too much to ask for??? WHY WHY WHY will it not happen?? I've grown so impatient with it, I'm ready to scream, then break down & cry. I have all of this anger & resentment toward my sisters who have had babies in the last few month (one sister didn't even WANT one!!!). I haven't even congratulated one of them yet. I just can't do it.


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

I totally understand! I have been dealing with secondary infertilty for four years now, and sometimes my longing for another child is down right heart breaking. I am a doula/childbirth educator and had to take a break from it because it was getting so hard to see pregnant women and births.

I also have a bunch of my family members giving birth, and although I am happy for tem I also hold onto a bit of resentment when they are having their fourth child since I have been TTC this ONE child.


----------

